# Blood and Mucous after enema - Is this normal?



## 14270 (Sep 21, 2006)

Saturday I was so bloated and felt constipated. I administered a Fleet enema and passed marbles. About 2 hours later blood and mucous leaked from my rectum. I do take Zelnorm and I haven't had another bowel movement since Saturday. Is this normal? Should I be concerned?TIA


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Sorry Who-me to hear this. Any bleeding from the rectum is not normal and should be medically assessed.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi Who-me. that's a good question you asked. I've had sort of the same thing happen to me after doing an warm water enema with a fleets bottle (I usually pour out the saline solution it comes with and replace it with warm water because the water doesn't seem as harsh) anyway, occasionally a few hours later I will pass some mucous and sometimes I have bleeding although I just assumed that was due to irritation of internal hemmoroids. Once I started lubing up the tip of the bottle with ky jelly the bleeding pretty much stopped. but Adelaide's right--you definitely want to mention this to a dr.


----------

